# How to change Finder icon in dock



## dafuser (Jan 20, 2003)

How does a person change the Finder icon located in the dock? Changing icons for various applications was easy enough to do for a newbie, but changing the Finder icon has me stumped.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Do it with Candy Bar [versiontracker] .. easiest way, also for changing the trash icon


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 20, 2003)

Has anyone successfully removed the Finder icon altogether from the Dock?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 20, 2003)

i have a theory of how to change it

Shift-Command-G

type in "/System/Library/CoreServices/" (wih out quotes) and change the icon of the second finder.
i think thats how you change it manually


----------



## dafuser (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *i have a theory of how to change it
> 
> Shift-Command-G
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I couldn't get it to work. WhenI tried to "get info" on the Finder icon it said it was in use by OS X. Even when it opens, you can't paste the new icon, the paste menu is grayed out. Actually when you do the "get info" on either Finder icon, I was unable to paste the new icon into either of them.  Grrrrrrrr, does this mean I have to buy an application just to change the darn Finder icon?


----------



## Gnomo (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *i have a theory of how to change it
> 
> Shift-Command-G
> ...


Close, but no Cigar.
That system worked for 10.1.x  however things changed in 10.2.x  

Here is a link to an article with the correct procedure: http://www.xicons.com/articles/dock.php

Also, you may want to note that, for some reason, when you attempt to replace the finder icon things get a little purple (not sure why. This happens with both replacing the file using Photoshop and Candybar) so, you will have to adjust the hugh to get the original colors back.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dafuser _
> *Even when it opens, you can't paste the new icon, the paste menu is grayed out. Actually when you do the "get info" on either Finder icon, I was unable to paste the new icon into either of them.*



You have to have privileges to edit a file in order to be able to change its icon.  If you modify the privileges on finder.app to give yourself access you will be able to paste a new icon in and see the change _in the Finder_ right away.

However, like Gnomo said, this doesn't change the dock icon because the dock gets the finder and trash icons (only) from  files inside the dock application package itself -- it doesn't even look at the icon you paste using "Show Info".


----------



## Lazzo (Jan 22, 2003)

Awww - that's the only smiley Apple face we've got left! The poor little thing!


----------



## dafuser (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lazzo _
> *Awww - that's the only smiley Apple face we've got left! The poor little thing! *



Hey, it's still got the smiley face, only now it also has some Jaguar spots. I took Giaguara's advice and used CandyBar to change the icon. It worked fine.

my dock


----------



## ryan123 (Oct 11, 2009)

You should try Candybar. If you don't want to pay for the software, I have an alternative. Download Candybar Version 3.2 [ONLY]. Use the unregistered demo.

Once downloaded, Open Candybar. Once it is open, Look at the top right of the window. You should see 14 days remaining. This is because you are not registered. To register for an unlimited time, download the attached plist preference file I have attached.

Once downloaded, open the zip. Copy the plist file inside and paste it in Library>Preferences. Select Replace.

Now open candybar and it is registered. You may now import unlimited icons and have unlimited time for free. Hope this helps!


----------



## jbarley (Oct 11, 2009)

The original poster more then likely has the problem solved, or lost interest, considering the question was asked 6 years ago.
You might want to keep in mind that aiding or enabling software piracy on this forum is not going to win you any friends.


----------



## drgoldsylver (Nov 2, 2011)

JetwingX said:


> i have a theory of how to change it
> 
> Shift-Command-G
> 
> ...


 It's almost that,then right clik,and go to show content package
contents/ressources/finder icns
BUT BE AWARE you cannot change it ,because ,'Finder.icns' is a folder, it's an icon folder filled with pgn files,
when your file is just one picture. 
So if you change it,it might be at your bad.


----------

